# Where i can find the palladium and platinium



## Preciousisnowmine (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi guys  

Im new on the forum, and i want have some answer for my question

1. in the HD, he have an disc, He look like mirror, but some people says it's palladium and others platinium ..What is the good answer ? 

2. on the mother board, video card,sound card and network card, he have some ''chipset black' I succes to remove then, and he have some little piece at the back, it was Palladium ? 

*sorry for my bad engish, im French 

Thanks you for reply !


----------



## pgm (Apr 14, 2012)

bonjour accueil

First hello and welcome to the forum...

you subject says where can i find PD and Pt

First thing i think everyone will say is read Hooks and i would say Catalytic converters have Pd and Pt

Do not know much on hard drives but have heard they have some Pd and Pt but i think it will be plated but not solid.....research my friend use the search button in the top right hand corner. 

I have already offered to translate and here i think i might be doing it again...Lol butcher this must be my lucky day or i think i have found my place on the forum as translator 

problèmes PM moi


----------



## pinman (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the general consensus was it was best sold as aluminum scrap.


----------



## Preciousisnowmine (Apr 14, 2012)

The case is made in alu, but the disk on the picture was what ?


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 14, 2012)

Preciousisnowmine said:


> The case is made in alu, but the disk on the picture was what ?




Aluminum.


----------



## butcher (Apr 14, 2012)

Some disk can also be glass mostly in laptop drives.


----------

